# Your Weight?



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 15, 2009)

I was just wondering what the main body build is here on TBT =p

Mines kinda underweight =P


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

normal xP
and Garrett, its time for u to start eating more then lol


----------



## JJH (Jun 15, 2009)

I'ma fatty.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm normal, I guess.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 15, 2009)

I need to lose some weight...


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 15, 2009)

IM A LITTLE OVER WEIET sorry for caps!

i weigh 98 pounds and going to 6th grade but there was the person in my 5th grade class that weight 314 pounds and hes only 11!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Around Normal/underweight ._.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

About five pounds over.


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm extremely small for my age, I think I'm gonna fail my driver's test when I'm 16 because I can't reach the pedals.


----------



## MygL (Jun 15, 2009)

Normal.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Normal.

But what really is..normal? ;]


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Kinda Normal/Underweight-ish...meh...I guess 105 lbs. would be normal for a sophomore?


----------



## Pear (Jun 15, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> I need to lose some weight...


This.
Just got back from the Y though.


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kinda Normal/Underweight-ish...meh...I guess 105 lbs. would be normal for a sophomore?


As normal as an 85 pound freshmen...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kinda Normal/Underweight-ish...meh...I guess 105 lbs. would be normal for a sophomore?


thats a little underweight dude


----------



## Pear (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're like 5' 3'' guy that's normal.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

>: D UNDERWEIGHT /pointless evil voice


----------



## Pear (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol, I just realized my avatar says it all. 
It's a bit of an exaggeration though...  :veryhappy:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Lol, I just realized my avatar says it all.
> It's a bit of an exaggeration though...  :veryhappy:


Or tis it


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2009)

Normal \ Overweight.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

I weigh 121. My thighs are where all my fat go.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 15, 2009)

Last I checked I'm 105 and I'm 16. UNDERWEIGHT


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Uh. I weigh 112 and I'm 14, but I'm skinny. I'm pretty tall though....so, I dunno if that's bad or not. :/


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Last I checked I'm 105 and I'm 16. UNDERWEIGHT


I know how it feels, i'm 14 and weigh a whopping 85 pounds.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pack on dem pounds before you wither away =O


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

I think id be considered normal weight...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2009)

Isn't this a little intrusive?


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend he is 4.9 in 7th grade and he ways about the same you do.


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sad part is that I eat a lot, I can eat mcdonalds and not gain an ounce...


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky. :/


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


start eating other fast foods then


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burgar king may help me pack the pounds...


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

@ that guy who said he eats alot but doesnt gain weight - oh yar me = same. all my food turns into my lucious 6 pack O:]


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

I know, right?
I guess the phrase "what doesn't kill me makes me stronger" is ture for us. XD


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chicken fries and fries large ftw


<small><small>damn i sound greedy ._.</small></small>


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're making me hungry! D:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the point
to get all yall skinny ppl to eat =D
rofl


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nononoono. I don't have that problem. If I eat stuff like that, it'll all go to my butt or my thighs. ...That's why I don't eat. xP Well, I do eat, but I have to work it off everyday....


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying aren't I?
Why else would I eat at Burger King?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i know you are
keep on then
its not healthy to be too too skinny


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least all of my weight is muscle. It's fun to see the look on people's faces when I lift up 120 pounds.

I wasn't trying to be mean if anyone thought I was...


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jun 15, 2009)

Get muscle weight rather than fat. That way you can stay skinny and gain a few pounds.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Get muscle weight rather than fat. That way you can stay skinny and gain a few pounds.


true dat wrestling buddeh.

During the off season I'm normal weight, but during wrestling season, I go anorexia and lose a ton. Ok, maybe I''m making it sound like  a big deal, I usually only lose like 10 lbs or something.


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Get muscle weight rather than fat. That way you can stay skinny and gain a few pounds.


Fat could help you in a fight, people's fists will get stuck.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not how  it works, trust me, I've fought a lo of fat kids who thought they were tough.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2009)

95 pounds and I'm 5 feet. I think that's normal.


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm normal.


----------



## Conor (Jun 16, 2009)

Normal.


----------



## yuba (Jun 16, 2009)

i way 67-71. depends on what i eat that day. and thats under weight for my age. i should be in the 90s right now.


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Apparently I'm so underweight a box can beat me up, says the dumb asses at my school anyway


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 16, 2009)

what would be normal for a 11 year old. and no, i'm NOT a little kid!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 16, 2009)

I was kinda chubby.
D:
I didn't like that so I lost weight.

I'm about normal now!
I need new clothes, though...
I only have like 3 pairs that are around my waist size.
D=
The others are like 5 inches bigger than I need.
0.0


----------



## coolness (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm normal


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

coolness said:
			
		

> I'm normal


^ : D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

Underweight.
I'm 6 feet tall, 15 years old, and only like 103 pounds.


----------



## Allie_'G' (Jun 16, 2009)

Normal.


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 16, 2009)

Geez, Mega

I thought I was small.


----------



## Anna (Jun 16, 2009)

normal.


----------



## Majora (Jun 16, 2009)

ca. 37 pounds


----------



## Majora (Jun 16, 2009)

I


----------



## pikachu (Jun 16, 2009)

Dont look fat but I'm 90. XD


----------



## Niall (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm normal!


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jun 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> About five pounds over.


frm all that bacon u eat


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Underweight.
> I'm 6 feet tall, 15 years old, and only like 103 pounds.


That's gross =x


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 16, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Fat? 90 pounds and 10. (Every else in my class is 60-70. ._.) I don't gain weight no matter how much I eat though. XD


me too! . finally, someone that understands me!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 16, 2009)

i be xtremly small, a 7th grader that weighs 60 lbs.


----------



## Anna (Jun 16, 2009)

7 stone


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think i'm normal/underweight!


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 16, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> i be xtremly small, a 7th grader that weighs 60 lbs.


Dang, dude!

Eat some Burger King like me.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no he needs it more then u I see


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Underweight.
> I'm 6 feet tall, 15 years old, and only like 103 pounds.



This, but I'm two years older, and 27 more lbs.


----------



## BeauRito (Jun 16, 2009)

: [

I think I'm fat. People tell me otherwise though only to make me feel better . . . one thing I hate more than lies is being pitied.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I'm 18 and I weigh 100 lbs... >_>


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2009)

I think ... 90 ...?

Last time I checked ...

I'm 17.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

110 lbs. I think .. I'm 14 and yeaahhh.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2009)

So Tye and Rockman, do you try to be skinny or do you have a high metabolism and no matter how much you eat you stay skinny like me?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So Tye and Rockman, do you try to be skinny or do you have a high metabolism and no matter how much you eat you stay skinny like me?


High metabolism. No matter how much I eat, I don't gain a pound.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So Tye and Rockman, do you try to be skinny or do you have a high metabolism and no matter how much you eat you stay skinny like me?


I think I have a high metabolism too ...

I'm skinny like you Mega.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm petite for a guy but I'd say around the 120's

I mean, I can fit 00 in girl pants. =o


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

67 lbs. 12 years old, really high metabolism.


----------



## Korby (Jun 16, 2009)

99 lbs exactly. @Hollister: Why...Why would you know that?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 16, 2009)

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> IM A LITTLE OVER WEIET sorry for caps!
> 
> i weigh 98 pounds and going to 6th grade but there was the person in my 5th grade class that weight 314 pounds and hes only 11!


Im 120 going to 7th grade.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 16, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I'm petite for a guy but I'd say around the 120's
> 
> I mean, I can fit 00 in girl pants. =o


Wait...


YOur a guy?

IDK...


----------



## Sab (Jun 16, 2009)

i'm normal cuz i got lost of muscle


----------



## Elliot (Jun 16, 2009)

Ehh.. Normal. I don't eat that much. ;P


----------



## lilypad (Jun 16, 2009)

normal ... I weigh around 103 and I am a sophomore in high school ... but I am also short.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 16, 2009)

normal


----------



## Sab (Jun 16, 2009)

dang... yall weigh so little " i weight 130. but i wear like size 3


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 16, 2009)

I weigh like, around 110.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

165

but for my height, that's pretty good.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty normal, I think... I've been trying to gain weight, I started working out this past year and put on like 7/8 pounds... I'd like another 10 next year


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Pretty normal, I think... I've been trying to gain weight, I started working out this past year and put on like 7/8 pounds... I'd like another 10 next year


Pics plox. =P


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.0   what does plox mean?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's nerdy 1337 for please.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plz, Please, Pleez


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Gotcha... and I'll pass.  
There's already the pic of my hair somewhere around here... mas que necesito en mi opinion


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> mas que necesito en mi opinion


er... si?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm basically like perfectly average. :0 I'm also like almost six feet tall. XD;;


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol translation:
"More than I need in my opinion"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah

YAY! I underst- wai, no I don't...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than necessary, in my opinion 

I think I messed up haha


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPEAK ENGLISH! I haven't passed Spanish yet...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


necesito means need buddy xD
dun trust google and the translator


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only know cussing in spanish. :r
I take Spanish next year. xD

@Ricano, Agreed, I google translated pissed to Spanish and I got the Spanish word for drunk. o.0


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First you should try spelling... Then once you learn how to spell Spanish, you can take the class.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


57|=|_| :3
Leave me and my rare typos alone. >_<
In my defense, I'm very sleepy. :r


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your defense, so am I.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did that myself.  I know necesito is the yo form of necesitar... but whats necessary then?


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu fotograph


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 16, 2009)

Los gamesas de peanut butter is in it for you DarthGohan. =P


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Los gamesas de peanut butter. =P


como son gamesas?


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamesas son "cookies" en Ingl


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 16, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought it was galletas 
Peanut butter cookies are probably not good for your weight... but I am craving some right now!


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I thought it was galletas
> Peanut butter cookies are probably not good for your weight... but I am craving some right now!


Indeed you owe me two by the way meester! =o

Especially from Subway...

Mmm Subway peanut butter cookies... =P


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noo
chocolate chip from there is better


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

And I could go for some chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream mmmmhmmmmm


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2009)

lol @ the mod going off topic.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> And I could go for some chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream mmmmhmmmmm


Nuu rainbow sherbet owns!!!

=P


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite debatable


----------



## melly (Jun 17, 2009)

I am normal and heathly, maby accouple pounds over
but so what, I got curves and vavomage and I'm proud not to be a pencil(like my twin bro)
: D


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> I am normal and heathly, maby accouple pounds over
> but so what, I got curves and vavomage and I'm proud not to be a pencil(like my twin bro)
> : D


Hey what's wrong with pencils if we can't help it?

=o


----------



## melly (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing, I like all shapes and sizes but I was just pointing at my twin bro who is skinny and tall
I was just jealous of his high matabalizm 
no offense B)


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a high metabolism too.

♥

None taken loves.


----------



## melly (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiley (Jun 17, 2009)

overweight for my age but
normal for my height i weigh 103 lbs..


----------



## Sab (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a high metabolism too i eat like tons and tons....


----------



## Anna (Jun 17, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes he is.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

why is everyone here anorexic or fat?

WHY CAN'T YOU ALL BE NORMAL!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I eat so much too... and don't gain a pound from it >.>


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I'm a dude. =P


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you know your girl pants size? o.0


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh. ^_^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 17, 2009)

lmao@Mod going off-topic aka spam.


EDIT

lol@SeeingTye's post


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> lmao@Mod going off-topic aka spam.


Lmao @ ##Garrett saying that his "#Garrett" account is not in use anymore...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pardon me?

##Garrett isn't me =P


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmph.

Someone's a posin' as you.

=o


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> why is everyone here anorexic or fat?
> 
> WHY CAN'T YOU ALL BE NORMAL!


Since when is normally skinny anorexic? o.o I agree on some people but that's just their size.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly I'd rather whine about not being first then taking action xD 

ON-TOPIC


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> lmao@Mod going off-topic aka spam.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> ...


Pants size and weight are related.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! Ya Subway cookie's are some of 'em ya just gotta have.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 17, 2009)

I dun like Subway...D:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeaa
dem cookies the *censored.2.0* xD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather make my own cookies with friends (aka hang out with friends while they bake cookies for me haha)


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second this.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 17, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes. That's the way to do it. x]


----------



## Horus (Jun 17, 2009)

90 pounds

and I'm 14 x_X


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 17, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spanish isn't


----------



## Ricano (Jun 17, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut u said bout spanish, eh?
rofl


----------



## (::[Spork]::) (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm 105lb, and turned 12 in February.. but am 5 feet 7 inches tall, so that might explain it. And, muscle weighs more than fat!


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

(::[Spork said:
			
		

> :,Jun 17 2009, 06:00:59 PM]I'm 105lb, and turned 12 in February.. but am 5 feet 7 inches tall, so that might explain it. And, muscle weighs more than fat!


You are 12 and you're taller than me?

o_o;;


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> (::[Spork said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you must be really short!


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed and I'm 19...

Hao pathetic! =o


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2009)

120, wet. That's healthy for a 5 foot 6 inch Italian.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How tall are you? (;


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Cough4'5"Cough*

=O


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Holy *censored.2.0*!
You're only 4'5"?!

XD [I'm 5'5"]


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, I lie.

I'm actually 5'6"

=P


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pahaha
Scared me there Holly xD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thatd be legal midget


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 17, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh indeed.

Hao tall are you? =o


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i posted in the newly created height thread


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 18, 2009)

Normal


----------



## Sarah (Jun 18, 2009)

Underweight.. High Metabolism


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Underweight.. High Metabolism


this. I'm a fifteen year-old boy and I way 112 Lbs. But my sister is scarier. She's 21 and only weighs 85 Lbs.


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm jealous of everyone with a high metabolism. Curse genetics, and my laziness.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 18, 2009)

well slightly over by 10 or 20 pounds nothing drastic but annoying all the same.


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not scary..you're normal. Cause I'm the same age and weigh less than you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sister is anorexic...?

Cry..you're not 15.


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


turning 15 this year duh xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever, you're still the baby x]


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm 111. I guess that's normal for 15?


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x]


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I'm jealous of everyone with a high metabolism. Curse genetics, and my laziness.


is there a hidden message in that?


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's self conscious.

=o


----------



## Orange (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm kinda light, but WiiFit says I'm not underweight.


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 20, 2009)

i played wii fit one day and it and im under weight!


----------

